# My new HMT Pilot watch from India - thread no. 1 of 3



## fmattes




----------



## Erik_H

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

That is a new watch right? The invoice quotes 927 rupees; US$23?

Erik_H


----------



## fmattes

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Erik_H said:


> That is a new watch right? The invoice quotes 927 rupees; US$23?
> 
> Erik_H


yes, it is a new watch, but similar models have been bulit by HMT for the indian army since the 1960s and the movement is still the same. HMT started making watches in 1962. Citizen helped them building a movement and watch fabrication in the 60s and they still produce the machanical movements like in these times. But now they also build quarz watches.


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

One of the screws look - well - rusted?
I will see if I can order one. US$ 23!!!!! For Gods sake, that is incredibly cheap!!!


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Found the factory site. But not where ti buy one. Where did you buy yours? Really cool watches! ISO 9001 certified! WOW!


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Nobody knows where to buy one? Please?


----------



## Guest

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

What abot asking them ? [email protected]


----------



## Guest

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

New but old fashioned. What´s the diameter ? 30mm ? 32 mm ?


----------



## fmattes

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



stuffler said:


> New but old fashioned. What´s the diameter ? 30mm ? 32 mm ?


The diameter ist 37,6 mm with crown, so its an absolutely wearable size.


----------



## Guest

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Thanks!


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I have just emailed them. Mike, interested in getting one for your collection? I am definitevely!
The watch looks like it was made in the 60ies. Just check out the dial, markers etc...


----------



## fmattes

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> I have just emailed them. Mike, interested in getting one for your collection? I am definitevely!
> The watch looks like it was made in the 60ies. Just check out the dial, markers etc...


Yes, they still build watches like in the 60s


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Which means aplying the dial paint /colour with a brush and the markers with whatever? A thin stick? :-d
But whatever, I think it is a wonderful "Retro" design! I just hope I can get hold of some of their production. |> !


----------



## Guest

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> I have just emailed them. Mike, interested in getting one for your collection? I am definitevely!
> The watch looks like it was made in the 60ies. Just check out the dial, markers etc...


Well you can´t go wrong for that money |>
Let me know what they respond. TIA


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Janne count me in :-!

I should have gone to their store when I was in Bangalore o|

I remember having a conversation with a gentleman in Singapore Tempus event who mentioned that HMT movements are low level Miyota. Please let me qualify that I do not know the accuracy of the information since I am unable to verify it.

Cheers,
Bhanu


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

They look like low level everything! :-d 
But I think that that is the charm with watches like these. Also, in my experience, it is the low level/tech stuff that works. And works. And works....
I will (if they respond) buy a bunch of them, say 25 or so, and interested Forum Members can buy them from me.
*The cost will be what I pay plus shipping to the buyer. I do not intend make any profit, *this is just for fun! 
*If a prospective buyer wants, he can donate some money to the local Rotary Club where 100 % of it will go to charity.*
I think the Manufacture (!) will be more inclined to sell if I order a larger amount than one or two.
You should check out what they offer. Check out the"Appearence Parts"! I love that superb dial with the blue skinned god/child on. I guess they still have winter in the Himalayas!


----------



## Sudhakar

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Your watch looks good :-!.
hmt pilot is not in production any more, but occasionally you can find some old stock. Recently I bought two one for me and another for a friend. hmt pilot costs only INR (Indian Rupees) 515 ($13 approximately).


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

F..k! But it is still listed on the website???? If not can you source some more? And maybe take over my idea with voluntary contributions to Rotary? 
In fact, Rotary International and the Gates Foundation has now a priority, to eradicate POLIO in India, Afganistan and a few other countries! 
From your Alias, I believe you are from the Indian subcontinent? So this cause is quite important for your area! What do you say?


----------



## Sudhakar

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Old models of hmt watches are hard to find, I found my hmt pilot old stock at a local watch shop. hmt company is having a web site showing recent models, but it is not a sales portal. Even though hmt pilot model is discontinued, you can see it in hmt web site.

I feel the only way to find old hmt watches is to search local watch shops.


----------



## aliasrichmond

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Janne,

There 2 on ebay right now, same seller
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Wrist-Watch-Ocean

Rgds
Jim


----------



## gigfy

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

The Pilots are awesome. Congrats! I love their other models as well: Rajat, Janata, Jawan, Sona....

I tried contacting HMT directly last year and the three problems I had with them were 1. Shipping started at $80. That was for one or more watches but they didn't know how many that would cover. 2. They didn't have many models in stock. And 3. they would only take payment via telex transfer (Western Union?) or demand draft (money order?).

Try this store. I've never used them but the shipping option was affordable (parcel service of Postal Department of India +local levies) and they told me they would take credit card. If anyone buys from this website, please let us know how it goes (and send me a PM if you don't mind ;-))

1. Weight 1 Kg. INR. 800.00 (~$19.50)
2. Weight 1.5 Kg. INR. 1000.00
3. Weight 2 Kg. INR. 1200.00

(mouse over watches on left hand side of page)
http://www.bangaloreestore.com/Frm_Main.asp?id=2JBmJC8CTB&sCatID=135

Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## Erik_H

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

One of my engineers is from India, and when he recently went back to visit he managed to find me a HMT Pilot in their shop in Bangalore. These are hard to find now, only some new old stock remains it seems.




























Erik_H


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

You did not ask him to get one for me??
I have tried to buy it frm Bangalorestore, but they do not accept Mastercard, only Visa.


----------



## Erik_H

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> You did not ask him to get one for me??


Sorry Janne, I understand it was just luck that he found this one, they are getting rare.

I tried a lume shot, HMT Pilot on the right next to my Mühle M12 Flieger as comparison. I do not know what luminous substance HMT has applied (it's on the hour markers, minute and hour hand, as well as on the '12'), but it is faint and I can just make out what time it is after a thorough study. Not my first choice for a night mission, but after all it was only US$15 after discount. Not bad for a new in box handwound mechanical ;-)










Erik_H


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

:-(


----------



## jblaze

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I know this is an older thread, but the Bangaloreestore didn't work for me.


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Not for me either. And I tried several times with different C. cards. :-(
Maybe there is a WIS from India out there that can help?
HMT still list it as "in production"!


----------



## Crusader

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

The original poster has a batch of them for sale on various German watch fora ... "for a price, Ugarte, for a price!" ;-)


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

US$ 50 + shipping? Or similar?


----------



## Sudhakar

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> Not for me either. And I tried several times with different C. cards. :-(
> Maybe there is a WIS from India out there that can help?
> HMT still list it as "in production"!


 Yes! hmt watches are still in production and there are many new models also. But they don't do (any) marketing like TV commercials etc;

Best way to buy them from any other country is to take any local friends help.

Interesting hmt tv commercial


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I do not have any friends from India that go to India regularly. One from Sri Lanka, but that is no help!
Anybody out there that want to be my local Indian friend?
I am sure there is a market on WUS for 5-10 units!
Your very friendly Swedish-Czech-German-Austrian WUS friend Janne


----------



## Perumal

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Hello Friends,
I just regstered in this forum, i have a HMT pilot watch, which i bought last week for 515 Rupees (indian currency) which will be around 12 USD, if anyone is interested i will give you the completed contact details of the HMT factory showroom and i am looking for Jump hour watch can anyone guide me.


----------



## Perumal

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

i will get you HMT watchs, you need to pay me the cost of the watch and postal expenses, if anyone interested do let me know am not doing this as a business, am suprised to see you people prising HMT watchs and you had enlighted me, my father used to advise me to buy HMT but i got carried away by new techy stuffs  now i know its value...


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

YES!!! |>|>
How do you want us to get organized?
If I may suggest, maybe we should open a new Thread ( if not against Forum Rules) and get the names of the ones who would like one ?
Perumal, you will need to PM or Email your bank details so we can transfer money to you. 
Or if you have another idea tell us. 
Also, personally I think you should add something ($) for your work. I do not see why you should spend your time buying them and shipping them for free. Your time is valuable too!

I value HMT due to its "oldfashion-ness", and different design. I also like the fact that it is made in India, it gives it more "flavour", just like German and Czech watches do for me.

I will PM you very shortly, Perumal!! :-!


----------



## Crusader

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Such a thread would best be placed in the sales forum.

Please note that the forum rules prohibit sales actions in the discussion forum.

Edit: Due to the unusual nature of the watch in question, I have no problems with a link on Pil-Mil to the relevant thread in the sales forum. ;-)


----------



## Sudhakar

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Perumal said:


> Hello Friends,
> I just regstered in this forum, i have a HMT pilot watch, which i bought last week for 515 Rupees (indian currency) which will be around 12 USD, if anyone is interested i will give you the completed contact details of the HMT factory showroom and i am looking for Jump hour watch can anyone guide me.


Hi,

Dial looks very interesting. I never saw any pilot dial like this.

This dial design seems to be having old hmt Sona pattern in the center with Tautus style numerals. This dial might be a rare one.

I thought hmt produced pilot watches only with black color dials.


----------



## Perumal

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Crusader said:


> Such a thread would best be placed in the sales forum.
> 
> Please note that the forum rules prohibit sales actions in the discussion forum.
> 
> Edit: Due to the unusual nature of the watch in question, I have no problems with a link on Pil-Mil to the relevant thread in the sales forum. ;-)


am sorry, i didnt pasted that message to sell watchs or for any commercial activity, thought of helping people who are interested in HMT... thats all, am sorry if i had voilated and rules.


----------



## Perumal

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Sudhakar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dial looks very interesting. I never saw any pilot dial like this.
> 
> This dial design seems to be having old hmt Sona pattern in the center with Tautus style numerals. This dial might be a rare one.
> 
> I thought hmt produced pilot watches only with black color dials.


 HMT stopped black coloured dials for Pilot, and they have redesigned few models also...


----------



## Crusader

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Perumal said:


> am sorry, i didnt pasted that message to sell watchs or for any commercial activity, thought of helping people who are interested in HMT... thats all, am sorry if i had voilated and rules.


I know. I did not mean to imply that any wrongdoing has taken place.  Just wanted to point out that anything connected with the ordering of said watches would best be done in the sales corner, and I'll be happy to place a link to that post here on Pil-Mil.


----------



## MaTTK

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

From the photos I prefer the silver dial.

My wife is from India and I've asked my Niece in Chennai to be on the look-out for these. I think the HMT factory shop is quite a ways from her so I don't know that she'll get there specifically, but we'll see what she turns up. They're due to send my wife a package and if I can get any HMT Pilots in there, bonus!

I'll have to post pics of my hand-wind "Vijay" that i picked up a in 2004 for $14.

Matt


----------



## ralbert

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



MaTTK said:


> From the photos I prefer the silver dial.
> 
> My wife is from India and I've asked my Niece in Chennai to be on the look-out for these. I think the HMT factory shop is quite a ways from her so I don't know that she'll get there specifically, but we'll see what she turns up. They're due to send my wife a package and if I can get any HMT Pilots in there, bonus!
> 
> I'll have to post pics of my hand-wind "Vijay" that i picked up a in 2004 for $14.
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt,

I visited HMT Company Showroom in chennai last week and they had 3 HMT Pilot models at that time. I am going to pick one for me tomorrow. So you still have another Two left.. ;-).

I already have three HMT models Two automatics (ADSL, Rajat) and a manual (Janata). Janata and Rajat are around 20 sec faster /day and ADSL is very Accurate (i.e exactly matching internet clocks) if I placed it crown up in the night.

Regards,
Albert.


----------



## ralbert

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Pictures of my HMT watches.

1. HMT ADSL (Automatic with 21 Jewels Movt) 
2. HMT Janata (Manual with 17 Jewels Movt) 
3 & 4. HMT Rajat (Automatic with 21 Jewels Movt)

Have fun. 
Albert.


----------



## MaTTK

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Here's my Vijay 17 jewel hand-wind.









Albert, if you make it the Chennai showroom, save a Pilot or both for me. I also PM'd you.

Matt


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Do you guys realise we are starting a new watch fashion?
I am sure a lot of WIS turn up their noses on HMT watches, but they do posess a certain charm, do they not?
And I am happy, with the help of a fellow WUS Member, that I can at last get some Braille watches (made for blind people) which I will give as a present to the poor blind people on this Island!
Sometimes true hapiness is not to buy something for yourself, but to give.


----------



## gigfy

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



ralbert said:


> Pictures of my HMT watches.
> 
> 1. HMT ADSL (Automatic with 21 Jewels Movt)
> 2. HMT Janata (Manual with 17 Jewels Movt)
> 3 & 4. HMT Rajat (Automatic with 21 Jewels Movt)
> 
> Have fun.
> Albert.


Hi Albert,

Nice collection. :-! I have the Janata and Rajat as well. The ADSL looks nice, what is the width? Do you have a movement picture?

Does anyone know what ADSL means? Here is my guess:

A = automatic 
D = date
S = stainless steel
L = leather band

Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## Sudhakar

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> Do you guys realise we are starting a new watch fashion?
> I am sure a lot of WIS turn up their noses on HMT watches, but they do posess a certain charm, do they not?
> And I am happy, with the help of a fellow WUS Member, that I can at last get some Braille watches (made for blind people) which I will give as a present to the poor blind people on this Island!
> Sometimes true hapiness is not to buy something for yourself, but to give.


Hi,
As per my knowledge hmt Braille watches are available only on order.


----------



## Sudhakar

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



gigfy said:


> Hi Albert,
> 
> Nice collection. :-! I have the Janata and Rajat as well. The ADSL looks nice, what is the width? Do you have a movement picture?
> 
> Does anyone know what ADSL means? Here is my guess:
> 
> A = automatic
> D = date
> S = stainless steel
> L = leather band
> 
> Cheers,
> gigfy


Yes! Your guess is 100% correct about ADSL. Also ADSL is available with two different dials and in two colours i.e. white and blue.


----------



## jbaca

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

My two black faced Pilots arrived today took one week got them from Chavan.
I like these simple watches! pics later


----------



## ralbert

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



gigfy said:


> Hi Albert,
> 
> Nice collection. :-! I have the Janata and Rajat as well. The ADSL looks nice, what is the width? Do you have a movement picture?
> 
> Does anyone know what ADSL means? Here is my guess:
> 
> A = automatic
> D = date
> S = stainless steel
> L = leather band
> 
> Cheers,
> gigfy


Hi Gigfy,

Sorry for the late reply.

ADSL and Janata are approximately same size in width. I will try to take a exact measurement over this week end.

It is not having transparent back case so taking movement picture is bit difficult for me. I have attached the back case picture.

Regarding ADSL name I think your guess is correct.

--Albert.


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

As far as I know HMT watches are not in production at present. Whatever is available may be left over stock. They were swamped by Titan Watches (0wned by the TATA group,of the NANO car fame) who make only Quartz. To compound matters they had labour problems,being a government owned company. There was some talk of a take over by Titan a few years back,but nothing came off. The entire Indian watch market is oriented towards Quartz and most of them are Titan. Really well made watches,I love them. Their website is included in the watchmakers link of WUS.

As for the HMT store in Chennai mentioned by a member, well I live in Chennai and I have not come across it. Neither do I find them in any of the big watch stores. Truth be told,I had quite a few hmt watches during my college days but threw them away as junk after the advent of Quartz from Titan and hmt themselves. Now with a renewed interest in mechanical pieces, I am trying to find a hmt without success. All the models are displayed in their website, but there was no reply to my emails.

As for the point mentioned by a member that they were Miyato movements, may be at the early stages,but later on they made their own movements. Please see the thread I have posted about Indian watches in the public forum. As for the barb from another member about low tech and hand painted dials etc, well, I invite him/her again to see my post mentioned earlier, and also visit the Titan website to sample hi-tech watches. The HMT price being so low means the watches are old stock. The price will not be so low if they are made today. That said, the mass market in India is up to Rs 1000.00. The mid segment is from Rs 1000.00 - Rs 5000.00, upper mid segment from Rs 5000.00-Rs 10,000.00. High end starts from Rs 10,000.00. But it does not mean low quality. For instance, the Titan equivalent of a Kinetic drive watch costs Rs 7000.00 (USD 155.00). Even Timex watches made in India are priced similarly.

what I understand from the article by the Swiss delegate (mentioned in my post in the public forum) is HMT may be undergoing some revamp. Their watches may soon be available again. Interested members may pm me. If I locate a store I will post the address in the appropriate forum. When I visit Bangalore next time I will go to the factory itself and find out the position.


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Thanks to help from WUS member, I have contacted the hmt show room by phone. Learned all the models are now available. The ADSL automatic model is priced at Rs 2200.00 (approx USD 49). The hand wound ones should be considerably less. I will visit the place this week end and keep you all posted.


----------



## Guest

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

We need pics :-d


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

As I don't have a digital camera,will see what I can do.:think: May be try a shot with my 2MP mobile phone camera. Anyway the visit is still a few days away. Meanwhile here are a few nuggets which I can remember;

The full name of the company is "Hindustan Machine Tools Ltd", Watches Division. The parent body is a machine tools company. They also have a Tractor Division, among others. The following may be of interest to members;
http://jayprashanth.blogspot.com/2008_02_01_archive.html

brgds
Gansan


----------



## Sudhakar

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Gansanspic

hmt watches are still in production, as far as I know hmt never went out of production and this is false information created by other companies. Many people don't hear about hmt as they don't spend much on TV commercials, Ads etc.

Yes! hmt watches are less costlier than others as it a Government owned company and they don't artificially raise price like private companies. Also I don't agree with you regarding old stock concept, but many watches are based on old designs. Because of the popularity they are still in production example hmt Janata, Soan etc.

One thing is true that is problems with employees, as you know how they work.

Best example for current generation watches from hmt are recently designed ADSL models, I feel these watches are one among very elegant watch from hmt. Cost of these watches is affordable when compared with similar quality watches from any other brand.



gansanspic said:


> As far as I know HMT watches are not in production at present. Whatever is available may be left over stock. They were swamped by Titan Watches (0wned by the TATA group,of the NANO car fame) who make only Quartz. To compound matters they had labour problems,being a government owned company. There was some talk of a take over by Titan a few years back,but nothing came off. The entire Indian watch market is oriented towards Quartz and most of them are Titan. Really well made watches,I love them. Their website is included in the watchmakers link of WUS.
> 
> As for the HMT store in Chennai mentioned by a member, well I live in Chennai and I have not come across it. Neither do I find them in any of the big watch stores. Truth be told,I had quite a few hmt watches during my college days but threw them away as junk after the advent of Quartz from Titan and hmt themselves. Now with a renewed interest in mechanical pieces, I am trying to find a hmt without success. All the models are displayed in their website, but there was no reply to my emails.
> 
> As for the point mentioned by a member that they were Miyato movements, may be at the early stages,but later on they made their own movements. Please see the thread I have posted about Indian watches in the public forum. As for the barb from another member about low tech and hand painted dials etc, well, I invite him/her again to see my post mentioned earlier, and also visit the Titan website to sample hi-tech watches. The HMT price being so low means the watches are old stock. The price will not be so low if they are made today. That said, the mass market in India is up to Rs 1000.00. The mid segment is from Rs 1000.00 - Rs 5000.00, upper mid segment from Rs 5000.00-Rs 10,000.00. High end starts from Rs 10,000.00. But it does not mean low quality. For instance, the Titan equivalent of a Kinetic drive watch costs Rs 7000.00 (USD 155.00). Even Timex watches made in India are priced similarly.
> 
> what I understand from the article by the Swiss delegate (mentioned in my post in the public forum) is HMT may be undergoing some revamp. Their watches may soon be available again. Interested members may pm me. If I locate a store I will post the address in the appropriate forum. When I visit Bangalore next time I will go to the factory itself and find out the position.


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



gansanspic said:


> I am trying to find a hmt without success. All the models are displayed in their website, but there was no reply to my emails.
> 
> As for the barb from another member about low tech and hand painted dials etc, well, I invite him/her again to see my post


I have tried to contact HMT by several E-mails too, without any sucess.

Yes, I jokingly wrote that bit about low tech and hand painted dials. It was not ment in any malicious or negative`way, I joked.
Nothing wrong in being hand painted. All the work I do for a living is done by my own hands!!!
I have been trying to source some of the watches now for a couple of months, getting there!


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Sudhakar said:


> Gansanspic
> 
> hmt watches are still in production, as far as I know hmt never went out of production and this is false information created by other companies. Many people don't hear about hmt as they don't spend much on TV commercials, Ads etc.
> 
> Yes! hmt watches are less costlier than others as it a Government owned company and they don't artificially raise price like private companies. Also I don't agree with you regarding old stock concept, but many watches are based on old designs. Because of the popularity they are still in production example hmt Janata, Soan etc.
> 
> One thing is true that is problems with employees, as you know how they work.
> 
> Best example for current generation watches from hmt are recently designed ADSL models, I feel these watches are one among very elegant watch from hmt. Cost of these watches is affordable when compared with similar quality watches from any other brand.


When I said not in production, I meant their mechanical line. I came to the conclusion after searching all the famous watch stores. Not one of them had hmt watches, including quartz. They had all other brands, even some obscure Swiss ones I had never heard of. In fact I had started searching watch shops in the hinterland as a last chance, to try and locate left over stock. To compound matters, there was no response to my many emails ( typical Govt owned company!).

Do you think there will be enough members to start an Indian watch forum?


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> I have tried to contact HMT by several E-mails too, without any sucess.
> 
> Yes, I jokingly wrote that bit about low tech and hand painted dials. It was not ment in any malicious or negative`way, I joked.
> Nothing wrong in being hand painted. All the work I do for a living is done by my own hands!!!
> I have been trying to source some of the watches now for a couple of months, getting there!


No offence taken, friend! I merely invited you to see the other end of the technology spectrum. I was really touched by your interest to get some hmt watches. With typical bureaucratic apathy, they are not answering your mails. I will see what I can do to help.


----------



## Sudhakar

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



gansanspic said:


> When I said not in production, I meant their mechanical line. I came to the conclusion after searching all the famous watch stores. Not one of them had hmt watches, including quartz. They had all other brands, even some obscure Swiss ones I had never heard of. In fact I had started searching watch shops in the hinterland as a last chance, to try and locate left over stock. To compound matters, there was no response to my many emails ( typical Govt owned company!).
> 
> Do you think there will be enough members to start an Indian watch forum?


I feel less profit margins offered by hmt to the sellers is the reason behind unavailability of hmt watches in most of the stores.

Do we have enough brands and models of Indian watches to start a separate Indian Watch forum?

Meanwhile how about affordable watch forum for watch brands like hmt and Allwyn?


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Sudhakar said:


> I feel less profit margins offered by hmt to the sellers is the reason behind unavailability of hmt watches in most of the stores.
> 
> Do we have enough brands and models of Indian watches to start a separate Indian Watch forum?
> 
> Meanwhile how about affordable watch forum for watch brands like hmt and Allwyn?


We have models galore,but only two (three if you count Maxima) brands. I checked the affordable watches forum and it will be perfect for Titan and hmt. They are far better than some of the brands being discussed there.


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I have visited the show room during the week end. All the models are available. The price list is as follows :

Automatics:
Sweekar Rs 1050.00, ADSL-03 Rs 2295.00, ADSL 02 Rs 2095.00, Dilip Rs 750.00, Kailash Rs 1050.00, Rajat Rs 995.00, Kedar Rs 1500.00.

Manual Winds:
Pilot Rs 515.00, Janata Rs 515.00, Braille Rs 495.00, Kohinoor Rs 665.00, Sona Rs 780.00.

Rate of exchange USD 1 = Rs 45.00 (approx).

The Pilot model is available only with white dial. The Sweekar model comes with pointer day and window date. ADSL model comes with date only, but in two dial sizes. Rajat,Kailash and Kedar are day/date models. All are ISO 9001 certified watches.They did not have a brochure which I could scan and upload, nor do they undertake mail order sales. I shot a few snaps with my mobile, but they are not very clear. I will upload them anyway in the forum shortly.

Well,these are the show room prices folks and keep it in mind when you deal with any online seller who quotes "cheap" prices. Any members who are interested may PM me and I will see about arranging this through an appropriate forum.:-!


----------



## TIMEangel

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

The Pilot model with black dial is still available from retailers at Bangalore.
My friend just got hold of four new pieces. FYI


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

It is available only with white dial at the factory sales outlet in Chennai at the moment. I did not say that black dials are not available anywhere. As I am located in Chennai, and my offer is to do it for fun (on a no profit-no loss basis), I can buy and ship only what is available here.

best regards 
Gansan


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I have no idea about Bangalore show room address. Will try and find out from my contacts there.


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Found the following on the net. Might be of interest to members who have not already seen them in the original fora, from where they are reproduced here.

http://www.pmwf.com/cgi-bin/ForumArchive/webbbs_config.cgi?noframes;read=298978

http://india.fruga.net/

http://members.iinet.net.au/~gumby1/something_different/something_different.html

best regards
Gansan


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Interesting! Thanks for posting that!
The interest for mechanical watches from the Indian Subcontinent is growing!!!
It is a pity the Indian people buy less and less mechanical watches.


----------



## DanG

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> Interesting! Thanks for posting that!
> The interest for mechanical watches from the Indian Subcontinent is growing!!!
> It is a pity the Indian people buy less and less mechanical watches.


Interesting - yes, I agree.
I have two Omega Seamaster 30 from India.
It seems they have a sizeable refurbish industry, or, perhaps in years past, quite a few were sold there?
Any day of the year you can probably find a dozen Seamaster/Constellation wristwatches on ebay for sale in USA from India.


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



DanG said:


> Interesting - yes, I agree.
> I have two Omega Seamaster 30 from India.
> It seems they have a sizeable refurbish industry, or, perhaps in years past, quite a few were sold there?
> Any day of the year you can probably find a dozen Seamaster/Constellation wristwatches on ebay for sale in USA from India.


Till the early Sixties, a watch to an Indian meant a swiss watch. Millions of watches of many Swiss brands (including some obscure ones)must have been sold here during that time.

best regards
Gansan


----------



## Shogan191

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Has anyone come up with a source for this watch? (HMT Pilot)


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Shogan191 said:


> Has anyone come up with a source for this watch? (HMT Pilot)


They are very much available here at the company sales outlet.
The price is Rs 515.00 (USD 12.00 approx).

best regards
Gansan


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Just a question from an Ignorant guy: What is the average Indian hourly salary (in US$) ?
I mean, US$ 12-20 for a nice mechanical watch, what I mean is, that is insane!!!
It would also be interesting to know the exact production cost for a Rolex, for example. 
I just took the back off from my wifes Rolex. 
I did not expect the finish to be on par with my JLC, but, frankly speaking, it is not far off the HMT!!


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> Just a question from an Ignorant guy: What is the average Indian hourly salary (in US$) ?
> I mean, US$ 12-20 for a nice mechanical watch, what I mean is, that is insane!!!
> It would also be interesting to know the exact production cost for a Rolex, for example.
> I just took the back off from my wifes Rolex.
> I did not expect the finish to be on par with my JLC, but, frankly speaking, it is not far off the HMT!!


Having never seen the innards of a Rolex, I am unable to comment on this! The average office / Bank (non-supervisory) worker will draw about INR 20000 - 30000 a month which will be about USD 450 - 650. But only hmt watches are priced at this level. Even their most expensive watch will be under USD 50. It is a Government owned company which is part of a vast conglomerate manufacturing machine tools, Tractors and bearings among others. May be they take their mission of producing watches for the masses seriously and cross subsidise the watch unit, I don't know. But of late they never spend on publicity and marketing.

Titan have a brand named "Sonata" at this level and they cost between INR 500 - 1000. The main brand "Titan" is priced between INR 1000 - 10000. The watches are really nice and I own a few. But they don't offer mechanical models. There is only one model which operates on the principle of kinetic drive,if it can be called mechanical,and costs INR 7500.

Timex also have a factory in India and I own a few of their watches too. Their pricing is similar to Titan. Beyond the INR 10000 tag, Titan have a line of swiss made watches named "XYLYS". But again only quartz I think.

So if I want to buy a mechanical watch, the choice is hmt, Citizen ( INR 5000 - 10000). Tissot and other swiss brands start from INR 14500 onwards. Swatch have a model around INR 6000,but it seemed too raw and unfinished IMHO.

best regards
Gansan

best regards
Gansan


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Hope this will open: www.horologist.com/images/RolRef2135A.jpg 
It is partly taken apart.
More pics of Rolex movements on that site. No further comments about Rolex.

Disclaimer:
I am in no way saying Rolex are not good /excellent quality watches. They are. My wife has got one, and she is a superb tennis player. It takes a licking and keeps on ticking!


----------



## airbornerescue

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Some guy in Germany (hmt-store) is asking AUD$204 for them! That's about US$137. He has started bidding on one, however, at AUD$2, so someone might pick up a bargain, if there's any change left over from the *OMEGA 53 FAT ARROW CURRENTLY ON THE BAY!!!!! * (330277782721) 1 day, 5 hours left. No, it's not me selling it, but this forum should kow it's there. I'm happy with my precista 53, the poor man's Omega 53.


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



airbornerescue said:


> Some guy in Germany (hmt-store) is asking AUD$204 for them! That's about US$137.


If it is the Pilot or Janata,one can buy almost a dozen of them for that price here. Shipping one or two out of India costs more than the watch.


----------



## mjbernier

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Janne,

Your signature says you've got some HMT watches incoming...so you figured out how to order and ship them? Do tell how you did it!

Mike


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Yes, I have, and I have received them. To tell you frankly, the "Pilot" sees more wrist time than my Sinn U2. I have not timed it yet, but I will post a little "report" soon, with pics.
I will PM the WIS I bought it through and if he can help you he will contact you.
But be prepared, if you get one, you will need moore!


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Good news for all HMT lovers! The old type Pilot with black dial and the old type Janata with Arabic numerals may be available again shortly. I got the info when I contacted the show room today on behalf of some members, and reserved one piece from each model for myself! I will keep you all posted. The picture of the Janata I am talking about can be found here:

http://members.iinet.net.au/~gumby1/something_different/something_different.html

The picture of the black Pilot is available elsewhere on this same thread!


----------



## mjbernier

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I looked at the Janata in the article...the art deco style of those numbers on the dial just doesn't work for me. I'm more at home with plain markers or standard Arabic numerals.

I must have missed reading it earlier, but I didn't realize that HMTs are built using licensed Citizen movements and QC'd to Japanese standards. Must make them very dependable and accurate...and all that for $12 USD each...makes them sound all the better to obtain as well. I look forward to hearing more about the black dial Pilot coming back into production.

Mike


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



mjbernier said:


> I looked at the Janata in the article...the art deco style of those numbers on the dial just doesn't work for me. I'm more at home with plain markers or standard Arabic numerals.
> 
> I must have missed reading it earlier, but I didn't realize that HMTs are built using licensed Citizen movements and QC'd to Japanese standards. Must make them very dependable and accurate...and all that for $12 USD each...makes them sound all the better to obtain as well. I look forward to hearing more about the black dial Pilot coming back into production.
> 
> Mike


The Janata with plain markers is what appears in my signature! I prefer the art deco model and am waiting to buy it. The black Pilot has already been indented for by the show room and they are waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I have just got confirmation from the HMT's own show room at Bangalore (where the factory is located) that the old type Janata will no longer be available. The only chance is to find some old stock in some rural shops. The black pilot has not been discontinued and will be available from time to time, though currently only white is available.


----------



## identity

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



TIMEangel said:


> The Pilot model with black dial is still available from retailers at Bangalore.
> My friend just got hold of four new pieces. FYI


Could u plz tell where exactly in bangalore do u get it?


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



identity said:


> Could u plz tell where exactly in bangalore do u get it?


Are you from Bangalore? Try any of the factory owned out-lets there. There are quite a few at Bangalore, but only one here in Chennai:-(. Try the one located in HMT colony, on the way to their hospital.

The watches are not stocked by any famous watch show rooms/ boutiques, and that is the main reason many people think the company has closed. I enquired about this with the HMT show room manager here (they are also the distributors). He says they are selling only on cash and carry basis now a days whereas all large show rooms demand 40 days credit!


----------



## identity

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

yes i m stayin in bangalore..thnks fr the info..will check it out in a few days


----------



## TIMEangel

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

my Indian friend got it for me. try this
*HMT Utsav Bharathi Show Room
*Shop No.6,
Hotel Ashoka,
High Grounds
Bangalore - 560 001
KARNATAKA


----------



## identity

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

oh ok..shall give it a try in a few days..thanks


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Identity,please pm the shop name & phone # to me if you find pilots in any of the shops in Bangalore. Also mention the dial colour. Thanks in advance.


----------



## identity

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

fine..will try only after 20th..kinda busy till then


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Here is my white dial Pilot:


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



identity said:


> fine..will try only after 20th..kinda busy till then


Hi identity,
Had any luck with the pilots? I purchased 8 black pilots from their Bangalore(Jalahalli) show room through a cousin of mine, for some friends.


----------



## vees

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

i remember i saw they sold here in singapore.(one o the shops),,....but i think and think whether to buy it or not........and come the next week its all gone.......see?


----------



## gigfy

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Gansan said:


> Hi identity,
> Had any luck with the pilots? I purchased 8 black pilots from their Bangalore(Jalahalli) show room through a cousin of mine, for some friends.


Hi,

Were they the regular black dials with dark blue writing, or a black version of this white dial? Just curious.

Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## jbaca

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

The one I got is like the original posters watch and came from Bangalore.
Im selling a white one in the sales forum with proceeds going to Isthmus
in the Seiko forum for a Breast Cancer Watch auction. Im including a tan Liberty


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



gigfy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Were they the regular black dials with dark blue writing, or a black version of this white dial? Just curious.
> 
> Cheers,
> gigfy


It is the old version.


----------



## identity

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Gansan said:


> Hi identity,
> Had any luck with the pilots? I purchased 8 black pilots from their Bangalore(Jalahalli) show room through a cousin of mine, for some friends.


i had gone to their showroom at the jalahalli(cst)..(is there ne other showroom in jalahalli?) on nov. 20th,he said it wud come after 3 months!!..so couldn buy any..when did u buy??


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



identity said:


> i had gone to their showroom at the jalahalli(cst)..(is there ne other showroom in jalahalli?) on nov. 20th,he said it wud come after 3 months!!..so couldn buy any..when did u buy??


Bought on 26th Nov! I knew this kind of goof-up will happen with them, so I was calling them every couple of days to check, even though they had told me it will take > a month. When I called on the evening of 25th they told the stock had arrived that very day, so my cousin was there on 26th morning when they opened. The Chennai show room could not give a clear date either, but they did tell me the black pilots are made only at their Kashmir factory (HMT Chinar watches) and at no other location. The white ones are made at Bangalore/Tumkur it seems.

The Jalahalli show room seems to be the main one. Even when I called their other shops in Bangalore, I was referred there.


----------



## identity

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

oh ok..will try calling them up again n i hope they got some left!


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Had a good look at all the eight black pilots brought from Bangalore yesterday. They are the same as the one posted by the first poster of this thread. A big let down for me is the rubber strap<|. Had another look at the pictures of the first poster today, and yes, it is the same strap in his pictures too, though it looks like a leather one at first glance. The watches are otherwise fine. They even have lume on the markers, hour and minute hands which the white pilots lack.

My vote is for the white pilots overall, not the least for their leather strap.


----------



## MaTTK

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I liked the rubber strap at 1st and saw it as practical for the heat of India. It soon became pretty cheap feeling however so I replaced it.
My white dial's leather was so stiff (I think it sat in that shop in Chennai for quite a while, well before this thread exploded), so I wound up replacing it as well.
Both Pilots now have the same model plain black leather Timex leather strap on them, and I couldn't be happier.

Matt


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



MaTTK said:


> I liked the rubber strap at 1st and saw it as practical for the heat of India. It soon became pretty cheap feeling however so I replaced it.
> My white dial's leather was so stiff (I think it sat in that shop in Chennai for quite a while, well before this thread exploded), so I wound up replacing it as well.
> Both Pilots now have the same model plain black leather Timex leather strap on them, and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> Matt


They are practical for our climate,I agree,unless one is prepared to change a leather strap every six months. But they decidedly have the "el cheapo" feel! I feel I am wearing a toy watch.


----------



## johnj

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Did anyone find a source for the HMT pilot watches? I really want a hand wound one. Black face would be preferable but I will take a white one no problem.

Hey, I was curious, do the HMT watches keep Indian Standard Time? Haha,
just joking!

Seriously though, I would really love to get one of these watches. In fact I am on a mission now to get one. The retro look and Indian self wound movement are tantalizing to me. Thanks.


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

(The movement is hand wound, not self wound (automatic).) When you get hold of one, be prepared to get really surprised. They are really, really nicely made. 
The strap is the only negative, is too short.


----------



## nav73

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Hi - Today I got one Pilot from N Delhi Showroom. Costed just RS 484, unbeleivable...I am very happy and content. The staff was very warm and informative. They have no idea we are all so excited about their watches the world over.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Welcome to the forum, Nav73 !


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



nav73 said:


> They have no idea we are all so excited about their watches the world over.


Oh yes,they are aware now! The HMT store manager in Chennai wondered what the fuss was all about. He wanted to know why I was buying so many watches of the same model. He even asked if I was running a shop in my area and offered a dealer discount if I bought an entire case!:-d I gave him the URL of WUS and told him to see for himself!:-!


----------



## Wytnucls

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

You guys worry me. I fail to see what all the fuss is about. Cheap mechanical watches have been around for ages, especially in China.


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Unless you "branch out" and get one, you will *never* get it.
It is not about cost.
It is not about mech/quartz.


----------



## Wytnucls

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Of course it is about cost. If that thing had a price tag of USD 800.00, you wouldn't touch it.
I have a good-looking chinese auto, with sapphire front and back, date and power reserve indicator that sells for the same price as this one. Incredible. Trouble is, the best I can get out of it is 25 seconds a day.
But, I'll give it a chance and look for one, next time I fly to India.


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

The difference is that the Indian workforce is much cheaper than the Swiss work force.
If the HMT Pilot was made in Switzerland, it propably would have a price of around $800.
I have looked very closely on the 3 Pilots I and my wife own:
The Dial: Perfectly executed, nicely structured, all markers spot on, everything lines up.
Hands: nicely finished, line up with the markers.
Case: Well finished and polished, screws-in caseback
Stainless steel, no pitting yet, despite the climate here.
"Parashock" works well, my wife is a very good tennis player, and she has been playing tennis in it. The only other watch she plays in is her Rolex.
Accurancy: Average +-10 sec a day.
Powereserve 35-40 hours
Movement: All parts brushed. If I am not misstaken, it is a Citizen movement early 1960ies. A workhorse. 17 jewels

The ONLY negative I have so far found, is the strap. It is way too short, very stiff and made from an unknown material. But due to the drilled lugs, really easy to replace!

These watches were designed back in the 60ies, so the dial, numbers, size, lume etc are like in those days. As we have seen, the 60ies styling in watches is coming back, so it does not feel "oldfashioned"!

As said, in the comparison, I have looked on all three Pilots.

I can not compare to a Chinese watch, I have never owned one. 
I think you will be pleasantly surprised, once you find one!.


----------



## trinity027

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> The difference is that the Indian workforce is much cheaper than the Swiss work force.
> If the HMT Pilot was made in Switzerland, it propably would have a price of around $800.
> I have looked very closely on the 3 Pilots I and my wife own:
> The Dial: Perfectly executed, nicely structured, all markers spot on, everything lines up.
> Hands: nicely finished, line up with the markers.
> Case: Well finished and polished, screws-in caseback
> Stainless steel, no pitting yet, despite the climate here.
> "Parashock" works well, my wife is a very good tennis player, and she has been playing tennis in it. The only other watch she plays in is her Rolex.
> Accurancy: Average +-10 sec a day.
> Powereserve 35-40 hours
> Movement: All parts brushed. If I am not misstaken, it is a Citizen movement early 1960ies. A workhorse. 17 jewels
> 
> The ONLY negative I have so far found, is the strap. It is way too short, very stiff and made from an unknown material. But due to the drilled lugs, really easy to replace!
> 
> These watches were designed back in the 60ies, so the dial, numbers, size, lume etc are like in those days. As we have seen, the 60ies styling in watches is coming back, so it does not feel "oldfashioned"!
> 
> As said, in the comparison, I have looked on all three Pilots.
> 
> I can not compare to a Chinese watch, I have never owned one.
> I think you will be pleasantly surprised, once you find one!.


Janne,

Is it still readily possible to purchase one of these?


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

The White faced yes, they are still made (in Kashmir, according to our Resident Indian WIS, Gansan)
The Black faced? I am not sure if they are still made. If you read this thread, some guys have been successful of finding them. NOS ??


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Wytnucls said:


> Of course it is about cost. If that thing had a price tag of USD 800.00, you wouldn't touch it.
> I have a good-looking chinese auto, with sapphire front and back, date and power reserve indicator that sells for the same price as this one. Incredible. Trouble is, the best I can get out of it is 25 seconds a day.
> But, I'll give it a chance and look for one, next time I fly to India.


1. They are inexpensive yes, but don't feel cheap (except the strap).

2. They have a pedigree and quality which Chinese watches of the same cost may not have. Sea Gull will certainly have both, may be even better quality but will be inexpensive only by western standards. I really can't comment as I don't have a Chinese mechanical watch, haven't even seen one yet.

3. Social responsibility. They still make braille watches for the blind and sell them even cheaper than the Pilots, despite sales in negligible numbers. There is an old world charm in this for me, in today's cut throat world! They have been making watches for the masses, and stubbornly keep the price line. But the masses have ditched them and will not buy a watch if there is no battery inside it. These are the cheapest watches in India now. They can easily double the price at the very least, without any impact on sales. All other watches start at least @ double the price of these, even quartz.

4. The price clearly indicates the cost of manufacturing and sale price of a watch, and the profits involved. Even at these prices there must be a profit margin surely! There are other Indian watches at the same price level, but don't evoke the same feelings. It is not clear how long they can carry on like this with dwindling sales, so there is a bit of nostalgia as well for a once thriving public sector giant!


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> The White faced yes, they are still made (in Kashmir, according to our Resident Indian WIS, Gansan)
> The Black faced? I am not sure if they are still made. If you read this thread, some guys have been successful of finding them. NOS ??


Correction! The black faced ones are made in their Kashmir (HMT Chinar)factory and the white ones in the Bangalore/Tumkur factories. But according to the latest info all pilot, Janata and kohinoor models will be made only at kashmir henceforth and will be available only in their dedicated hmt chinar showrooms.


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Gansan said:


> Correction! The black faced ones are made in their Kashmir (HMT Chinar)factory and the white ones in the Bangalore/Tumkur factories. But according to the latest info all pilot, Janata and kohinoor models will be made only at kashmir henceforth and will be available only in their dedicated hmt chinar showrooms.


Thanks for the correction!
Question: Are the movements made in one "manufacture" or both?
I was not aware of the pricing policy. It is admirable that somebody still has a "social conciousness" in this world.
And I can second that the Braille watches are good! I have gifted them to some Blind people on this Island. They are very happy about them, and now have no excuse to be late!!! |>


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> Thanks for the correction!
> Question: Are the movements made in one "manufacture" or both?
> I was not aware of the pricing policy. It is admirable that somebody still has a "social conciousness" in this world.
> And I can second that the Braille watches are good! I have gifted them to some Blind people on this Island. They are very happy about them, and now have no excuse to be late!!! |>


As far as I know the movements, cases and dials are made in the Bangalore factory and shipped to the four assembly units in Bangalore,Tumkur,Ranibagh and Kashmir. Except the Bangalore one (which was the first) all the other units are deliberately located in industrially backward places to create employment and kick-start development. Even though it puts a strain on costs and logistics, I suppose it is worth it according to their CSR (corporate social responsibility) theme, and I respect them for it.

And they keep the prices to the minimum as a matter of policy. As far as I can see, the braille watches are constructed much more sturdily than the Pilots, but are priced the lowest of all their models. I went to the show room last week to fix the crystal of my wife's Dipti deluxe ( it came off when she dropped it from a height) and was charged a mere INR 17 including parts and labour! This has nothing to do with cheap labour in India, had I taken it to any other watch maker the charge would have been a flat INR 100. I met a blind, not so well to do man who had come to fix his braille watch (he had broken one of the hands) and his watch was fixed with a smile - with no charges!

While we were waiting for our watches I got talking to this man. He was very fond of his watch, it was as though it gave him a measure of independance. I asked him why he still preferred this watch, when there are digital watches available which announce the time loudly at the press of a button. He said the first reason was price and the second one was he still would require assistance for setting the time in a digital watch. The third reason was he did not want to draw attention to himself whenever he checked time, and the last reason was the ease of putting on the braille watch, as it had the simple expandable band which the other watches lacked. Very thoughtful IMHO.


----------



## gigfy

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> Movement: All parts brushed. If I am not misstaken, it is a Citizen movement early 1960ies. A workhorse. 17 jewels


The HMT 0231 movement is a copy of the Citizen 0201 (Bulova/Caravelle 17 jewel 11DP).

Citizen 0201









Caravelle 11DP









HMT 0231









BTW, I believe the automatic HMT 6500 is a copy (or very close cousin) of the Citizen 6501.

HMT 6500









Citizen 6501 (ranfft actually has a pic of the back of a 6001 (date only) on the page for the 6501 (day/date). I assume the backs are identical)











Gansan said:


> 2. They have a pedigree and quality which Chinese watches of the same cost may not have. Sea Gull will certainly have both, may be even better quality but will be inexpensive only by western standards. I really can't comment as I don't have a Chinese mechanical watch, haven't even seen one yet.


IMHO, the quality is about the same as early vintage Shanghai, Diamond, & DongFeng (Sea-gull's former name) from the 1960's. Very Good!! :-! :-!

Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I would not call them a "copy". Citizen helped HMT to start up the watch manufacturing, so it is all legal and all that. Basically it IS a Citizen movement, made (under licence) by HMT.

Super pics! Nive comparison!
Today, in connection with the A-11 thread, I visited my local watch guy for an expert opinion of the HMT 17J movement. ( He is Swiss, qualified and approved for, among others, to repair and service JLC, Rolex, Breitling, Omega.)
He told me it is an old, well designed, sturdy construction. Easy to service and repair. Well made and assembled, no dirt or debris inside the movement.


----------



## gigfy

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> I would not call them a "copy". Citizen helped HMT to start up the watch manufacturing, so it is all legal and all that. Basically it IS a Citizen movement, made (under licence) by HMT.


You are quite right!! I didn't mean it in a negative sense. Since the Indian Government set up HMT to make watches and acquired all of the tooling and QC procedures from Citizen under the charter, it is a Citizen 0201 movement. 

Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## porkdog324

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Here is mine on a Hirsch strap from WUS memeber jbaca. Nice watch!


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I never (almost) frequent the "Affordables" Forum, but it seems that HMT are getting more popular!! GO, HMT! :-!


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



porkdog324 said:


> Here is mine on a Hirsch strap from WUS memeber jbaca. Nice watch!


If I am not mistaken, that strap should be much more expensive than the watch! But a nice combination nevertheless!:-!


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> I never (almost) frequent the "Affordables" Forum, but it seems that HMT are getting more popular!! GO, HMT! :-!


Really Janne, which other forum will be more apt for HMT!


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I have to start reading the Affordables too, then ! :-!


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> I have to start reading the Affordables too, then ! :-!


Please do! It is as informative and entertaining as any other forum on WUS!

But how does the HMT Pilot qualify as a "Pilot" watch? Simply because HMT says so? I thought a Pilot watch required a stop watch or at least hacking seconds. What actually defines a Pilot watch?


----------



## Crusader

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Gansan said:


> But how does the HMT Pilot qualify as a "Pilot" watch? Simply because HMT says so? I thought a Pilot watch required a stop watch or at least hacking seconds. What actually defines a Pilot watch?


There is no such definition. Early pilot's watches, in the 1930s, had small seconds, no hacking and a neutral bi-directional bezel to measure elapsed time (or countdown time). About that time there were also chronographs used in aviation. The hacking requirement came into play with navigational watches (B-Uhren, Mark 11) without a time-measuring mechanism.


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Crusader said:


> There is no such definition. Early pilot's watches, in the 1930s, had small seconds, no hacking and a neutral bi-directional bezel to measure elapsed time (or countdown time). About that time there were also chronographs used in aviation. The hacking requirement came into play with navigational watches (B-Uhren, Mark 11) without a time-measuring mechanism.


Thanks!

I did a bit of Googling on the topic and this is what I came up with:
http://www.timezone.com/library/comarticles/comarticles631681541115674669


----------



## zippofan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> I have to start reading the Affordables too, then ! :-!


Come on over to the Affordables forum Janne! We discuss just about any kind of watch, since 'affordable' means different things to different people.

I have two HMT's now (black dial Pilot and Janata) thanks to Gansan and Shogan191 (you guys rock!) and couldn't be more pleased. I had my Suunto Vector on most of the day to keep an eye on the weather, and once we were off the roads and back home, a switch over to my HMT Pilot feels just right relaxing in front of the fireplace :-!

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Do you not agree, the HMT Pilot wears extremely well!
Every time I wear mine, I wonder why on earth I buy bigger watches.....


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> Do you not agree, the HMT Pilot wears extremely well!
> Every time I wear mine, I wonder why on earth I buy bigger watches.....


Couldn't agree more with you there! Again quite a few requests from friends, again the watches are not available! Come February, have to visit Bangalore for a wedding again, so should get hold of the watches somehow by then. We don't want to disappoint anyone, do we?

Know what Janne, now a days whenever I attend any function where I have to present a gift worth INR 500 or above, I am gifting an hmt mechanical watch. Creating awareness for mechanical watches and hmt at the same time!|>


----------



## nav73

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Thanks Crusader...am new here (novice), please put me on your distribution if you have something to educate me on. Thanks - Naveen


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

No new stocks in the stores for more than a month now. I will keep the members posted.


----------



## James Haury

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



fmattes said:


>


I recieved two from K. Gansan along with a Rajat on the 27th of december nice watches for the money about 12 bucks each and 21 for the Rajat which is an auto.The only thing i changed was the strap.The originals were rubber made to look like leather and probably well suited to hot weather, but I prefer an inexpensive 18mm speidel leather strap in black. They keep good time and are quite clean and nice and a great deal for the price which ended up being about 30 dollars each with money transfer and shipping costs.Thanks to K Gansan for going the extra mile to get them for me.They are classic.:-!


----------



## DR_Dreadlocks

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



James Haury said:


> I recieved two from K. Gansan along with a Rajat on the 27th of december nice watches for the money about 12 bucks each and 21 for the Rajat which is an auto.The only thing i changed was the strap.The originals were rubber made to look like leather and probably well suited to hot weather, but I prefer an inexpensive 18mm speidel leather strap in black. They keep good time and are quite clean and nice and a great deal for the price which ended up being about 30 dollars each with money transfer and shipping costs.Thanks to K Gansan for going the extra mile to get them for me.They are classic.:-!


Gansan is a cool guy b-)|>


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



DR_Dreadlocks said:


> Gansan is a cool guy b-)|>


:thanks :thanks :thanks


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



gigfy said:


> BTW, I believe the automatic HMT 6500 is a copy (or very close cousin) of the Citizen 6501.
> 
> HMT 6500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen 6501 (ranfft actually has a pic of the back of a 6001 (date only) on the page for the 6501 (day/date). I assume the backs are identical)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, the quality is about the same as early vintage Shanghai, Diamond, & DongFeng (Sea-gull's former name) from the 1960's. Very Good!! :-! :-!
> 
> Cheers,
> gigfy


Hi Gigfy,
Two questions.

1. Have you any idea as to the winding direction of this movement?
2. Is this the movement used in both the Rajat and ADSL 03 models?
(I hope you have received your ADSL by now!).

The reason I am asking is I have recently received an automatic watch and a winder as gifts (refer my thread "My new Riedenschild watch" in the Public Forum). The winder has three settings for winding direction- Clockwise/ Anti-clockwise/Bi-directional. I can use the winder for my Rajat/ADSL also if I know the correct setting!


----------



## gigfy

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Hi Gansan,

I'm sorry but I don't know the answers to your questions. But I did find a new caliber (6582) on the HMT Watches website. Some of my HMTs have the movement that is used in the dial code (below 6 o'clock). Check your ASDL and see if it has 6500 or 6582.

The 6582 is uni-directional winding.

*Caliber* 6582  *
Height* 5.60mm. 
 *Casing Dimension* 23.30mm.  *
No. of Jewels* 21  *
No. of Hands* 3 *
Calender* Day and Date with Quick setting
Day printing in 2 languages  *
Ovrerall Dimension* 23.00mm. 
 *Beats* 21,600 Beats per hour.  *
Accuracy* -15 to +35 seconds / day.  *
Description : * • Parashock device-Shock resistant upto 3Kg.
• Anti-magnetism = 4800 A/m ( 60 Oe)
• Plate and bridges in Gold/Nickel plating.
• Automatic winding- unidirectional

I'll check my 6500 Rajat and see if I can determine if it is uni or bi-directional.

Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



gigfy said:


> Hi Gansan,
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't know the answers to your questions. But I did find a new caliber (6582) on the HMT Watches website. Some of my HMTs have the movement that is used in the dial code (below 6 o'clock). Check your ASDL and see if it has 6500 or 6582.
> 
> The 6582 is uni-directional winding.
> 
> *Caliber*6582  *
> Height*5.60mm.
> *Casing Dimension*23.30mm.  *
> No. of Jewels*21  *
> No. of Hands*3 *
> Calender*Day and Date with Quick setting
> Day printing in 2 languages  *
> Ovrerall Dimension*23.00mm.
> *Beats* 21,600 Beats per hour.  *
> Accuracy*-15 to +35 seconds / day.  *
> Description : * • Parashock device-Shock resistant upto 3Kg.
> • Anti-magnetism = 4800 A/m ( 60 Oe)
> • Plate and bridges in Gold/Nickel plating.
> • Automatic winding- unidirectional
> 
> I'll check my 6500 Rajat and see if I can determine if it is uni or bi-directional.
> 
> Cheers,
> gigfy


Thanks, I will check that. To my knowledge all HMT nee Citizen auto movements are Uni directional winding. I simply don't know the direction of winding.


----------



## gigfy

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Gansan said:


> Thanks, I will check that. To my knowledge all HMT nee Citizen auto movements are Uni directional winding. I simply don't know the direction of winding.


Rigghhht! :-! I'll see if I can figure it out later.

Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I have received info that the HMT showroom will receive fresh stocks very shortly. Due to my persistence and familiarity with the store manager, it is possible he will reserve a full case of watches for me if I wish (he is impressed with my doggedness and the interest of WUS members). There is a better chance of getting the watches if I order like this. Interested members may *contact me by PM only *and inform their requirement, so that I can finalise the quantity. I will contact them back once I have the watches with me. Members who have already contacted me in this regard need not do so again. As I will have to pay up front and buy the watches, pm me only if there is a firm decision to buy.

Just for recap, they are available in black as well as white dials and cost USD 12 each. Shipping cost will remain constant for up to 3 watches as the minimum weight is reckoned as 250 grams.

Edit: As this will be just on the basis of actual expenses incurred and not for profit, and also because they are not available with any regularity, I have refrained from posting this in the sales forum. This is merely to enable me to shortlist the quantity. And there is no guarantee that I will get the watches I order. However if the mods think this is inappropriate, they may kindly move this to sales forum.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Gansan said:


> Just for recap, they are available in black as well as white dials and cost USD 12 each.


Gansan, could you post (or quote) a reference picture of the watches in question from earlier in the thread?

Many thanks!


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Here they are Martin!

Following pics by OP fmattes (Black Pilots)






















































Following pics by ralbert (White Pilot/Janata/Rajat)




































Following unflattering mobile phone shots by Gansan!


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



gigfy said:


> Rigghhht! :-! I'll see if I can figure it out later.
> 
> Cheers,
> gigfy


I managed to speak to the service in charge at the HMT store. He informs both the Rajat as well as ADSL-03 automatics have movements that wind only in the clockwise direction.


----------



## gigfy

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Gansan said:


> I managed to speak to the service in charge at the HMT store. He informs both the Rajat as well as ADSL-03 automatics have movements that wind only in the clockwise direction.


Thanks!


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Crusader said:


> Gansan, could you post (or quote) a reference picture of the watches in question from earlier in the thread?
> 
> Many thanks!


The Black Pilot would look good on your wrist, Crusader! ;-)


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I have just returned from Bangalore, but without the watches! Stocks had arrived on 19th Feb, I reached Bangalore on 20th morning for the wedding but was tied up for the whole day. When I reached the store on 21st morning, the entire lot was sold out! Both the Bangalore and Chennai stores are expecting fresh stock very soon. I will keep everyone informed of the status.


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

So my two Black Pilots have arrived, safely and without any damage!
Comparing to the White Pilots, the difference is quite large between them.
I would almost not call them the same (Pilot) but Pilot 1 and Pilot 2!
Visual differences: 
Case:
The Black has brushed sides of the case
The White has drilled through lugs, the lugs slightly higher
Dial:
White has a guilloche central part of the dial 
Black dial totally smooth
Black has only a "12", well lumed, instead of "3", "6" and "9" it has lumed bars. Lumed dots otherwise.
White has "12", "3", "6", with bars on the rest.
Same chromed HMT logo, but the White has the "Pilot, Parashock and 17 Jewels" in black, the Black has the same words in a different style and in blue.
I have to say that this very unusual combo- Blue on Black, is very efficient, the blue is almost invisible, does not disturb the legibility of this watch at all.
Different casebacks, different hight.

Same Classic 17 J Movement.

I have put both of the "Blacks" on a black Lizard straps, the original rubber was much too short.

Tomorrow, I put the JLC to bed, and start using the new Pilot!!
Heck, it is getting complicated in the mornings!

BTW, what does "HMT" stand for?


----------



## nvn

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> BTW, what does "HMT" stand for?


HMT stands for Hindustan Machine Tools. HMT makes a lot more than just watches, including heavy machinery.


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



nvn said:


> HMT stands for Hindustan Machine Tools. HMT makes a lot more than just watches, including heavy machinery.


Correct. They started out as machine tools manufacturers, then diversified in to Tractors, Printing machinery, watches etc.

By the way, the watches Janne received were purchased in the first lot a couple of months ago. I was holding them as he wanted them shipped along with a yet to be released hmt automatic with complications. But that model is inordinately delayed, so I shipped the black pilots to him now. The other members who have contacted me for pilots may kindly bear with me, the stock is yet to arrive in the store!


----------



## Cougar6

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

All,

Great posts! Enjoyed reading about the HMT Pilot and everyone's quest to buy one.

Can anyone steer me in the direction of buying one for myself? I would like to have one of the Pilot models with the black dial, if they are still available. Thanks!
-Cougar6


----------



## ganesh_chavan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Hi Cougar,

I can help you with one,.,
Please do mail me on [email protected]


----------



## Erik_H

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Playing around with straps on the HMT Pilot. Maybe not so suitable, yes or no?


----------



## AlbertaTime

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Erik_H said:


> Playing around with straps on the HMT Pilot. Maybe not so suitable, yes or no?


VERY suitable. Actually, I'd say _perfect_.


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I prefer it on a black lizard.
The reason for a Lizard is that the watch is quite petite, and the large scales of the Croc makes it look smaller.
I think brown goes nicely with a gold/gilded watch.
Brown and black is not such a good combo, IMO!


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Erik!
I see that the case has a wonderful polished surface.
Are the sides of the case polished or brushed?
On the 2 I got (one for me, one for the Boss, aka Government.) the sides are brushed.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> Brown and black is not such a good combo, IMO!


The original B-Uhren were a brown-and-black combo ... to be honest, I am very partial to brown-and-black combinations.


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I guess they run out of black cows...
Crusader, have you got a HMT Pilot (black or white) yet??
If not, you should get one!

Black Lizard with HMT Black Pilot.










The other one is the Breitling my Father in law swapped for a Citizen Skyhawk something. It is just back from service.

As you can see, the HMT dial is much easier to read, even on this useless pic


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I have not followed up with HMT store for quite some time, as I have otherwise been busy! I last checked with them about three weeks ago. I will inform all the members individually once the watches are in my possession.

Janne, the black lizard looks perfect for the black Pilot. I bet it costs more than the watch! I feel the brown is more suitable for gold tone watches.

BTW, I thought the second black Pilot was for your "domestic" boss!


----------



## Erik_H

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> Erik!
> I see that the case has a wonderful polished surface.
> Are the sides of the case polished or brushed?
> On the 2 I got (one for me, one for the Boss, aka Government.) the sides are brushed.


Jan, the side of the case is, well, brushed I suppose. It looks like the sheared end of sheet metal for those familiar with metal stamping. It looks OK from normal viewing distance. I suppose yours are the same.


----------



## Erik_H

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

In retrospective, my previous post might seem harsh in describing the case side. I guess it was the quality manager in me speaking. For anyone considering a HMT Pilot, don't let this put you off. It is a LOT of watch for the very small amount of money you put into it! But please don't expect finishing levels similar to watches costing much more. It is a good watch and it looks good. You should try.


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Gansan!
Yes, both the White nr 2 and Black nr 2 Pilots are used by the Caretaker of the Crown Jewels.
I have put both Pilot varieties on same straps, black lizard.
I got them from Thewatchprince, and they cost about the same as the watch.
Crazy world we live in.

The (stamped, brushed) sides on the black gives the watch a very "issued" feel.

Another interesting difference between the Black and the White is the dial. The Black dial is incredibly Retro looking, it is almost like they are using NOS 1960ies dials.
The White dial is more dressy, more "pretty". (Not in a negative meaning)


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> The (stamped, brushed) sides on the black gives the watch a very "issued" feel.
> 
> Another interesting difference between the Black and the White is the dial. The Black dial is incredibly Retro looking, it is almost like they are using NOS 1960ies dials.
> The White dial is more dressy, more "pretty". (Not in a negative meaning)


The black is the original Pilot dating back a few decades. The white Pilot is the latest addition, a rehash of another model. Have a look at the dial of your HMT Sona!


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

But it is newly made, the Black Pilot? Just made in the "old style" (maybe as specified by the Indian Armed Forces?) ?


----------



## Gansan

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Yes. Very rarely one can get NOS, but for that one will have to scour watch shops in the hinterland. The shiny / non-shiny cases you mention sometimes alternate in different lots.


----------



## alaskaherb

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Gansan said:


> Correct. They started out as machine tools manufacturers, then diversified in to Tractors, Printing machinery, watches etc.
> 
> By the way, the watches Janne received were purchased in the first lot a couple of months ago. I was holding them as he wanted them shipped along with a yet to be released hmt automatic with complications. But that model is inordinately delayed, so I shipped the black pilots to him now. The other members who have contacted me for pilots may kindly bear with me, the stock is yet to arrive in the store!


I just joined and came across this thread. Wow! I would love to get a black Pilot as well.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Welcome to the forum, Alaskaherb!


----------



## jbaca

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I have my Pilot but incoming from Ebay is a Jawan described as needing a service 20usd delivered. Im looking forward to getting it


----------



## ninadkhatu

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from Dadar India.*



Sudhakar said:


> Your watch looks good :-!.
> hmt pilot is not in production any more, but occasionally you can find some old stock. Recently I bought two one for me and another for a friend. hmt pilot costs only INR (Indian Rupees) 515 ($13 approximately).


I bought my pilot just 4 days back, and it was running slow by 1 and a half minutes in 24 hours.
Got it set at the Dadar west HMT dealer, and by GOD i swear its working dot on time.

Even after 2 days now, it has gone slow by only 3 secs.

I think this is just amazing.

I even got a HMT Sona and Janta. Janta is very simple looking but is bold and cute. Sona is a brilliant masterpiece.

What i like about hand winding watches is the mechanics it works on, and also the eco friendly aspect one should not forget.

I think u people should also check out the new HMT automatic watch ADSL series.

It's again quite simple, but again mindblowing accuracy.

Ninad.


----------



## ninadkhatu

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

does anyone want to buy HMT hand winding watches? please let me know?


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

those who have white dial pilot, can you please give me model number or some details from the back of dial. I checked with dealer in my home town and he recons, he is not aware of any white dial pilot been available. However, he does have few black ones, I believe.


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

anyone, please.


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Update.

I am sorry for getting some members hopes up. I spoke to them the other day and they mentioned that they don't have any black pilot and they were hoping to get it for me from other dealers but none of the dealers have that model in stock either.

They mentioned that their stock comes from Bangolore factory and nothing from Kashmir factory. Kashmir unit (chinnar) is separate entity now, still HMT though, I think. Guys in Bangolore and surrounding has better chance of getting these watches.


----------



## MaTTK

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

















Not sure you're still looking for case back pictures but here are my three HMT's. Notice that the black Pilot and the Vijay have the same case back for whatever reason.

Matt


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Matt, thank you for pictures. Just one more favour, are you able to take high res pic of back of both pilots, individually. I tried to zoom in the pic posted but wasn't able to read exact details.


----------



## badsez

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

is it true that HMT has stopped the production of Pilot and had to recall and destroy the entire inventory because the radium levels exceed the govt. of india permissible stds. this is from a store manager in india. can anyone confirm this pls..


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Somehow I do not believe this can be true. 
Even if they did use Radium, the radiation would not penetrate the crystal, anyway.

As nobody else has been using this particular Radium product for several decades, HMT would not be able to source it.
Unless it is still manufactured in China.
(China seems still to manufacture stuff (paints with Lead etc) that has been banned for decades in the rest of the world)

No, I blame the WIS of the World. We have bought them all! ;-)
(I have 2 Black and 2 White pilots!)


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

I made a small, simple test.
Fact: Radium containing lume does not need to be "charged" in light (sun or artificial) as the Radium does the charging.
Modern lume need to be charged by light

I took out one of the Pilots from the box, in the toilet, in total darkness. 
NO lume present.
Charged it up in the sunlight, went back to the dark toilet - lume present!

Conclusion: HMT does NOT use Radium containing lume.


----------



## JatG

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Hi all - I've been watching this thread with great interest. I had a white dialled Janata that I bought out of curiosity during a visit to India some years ago. Maybe the Pilot is a better model, but the Janata was awful - the case was very badly finished with sharp edges under the lugs (there even seemed to be a burr left on one of them). The time-keeping was atrocious, and even after adjusting the regulator, was unstable (ie the discrepancy varied widely from day to day). Yes, it would probably have been possible to get it serviced and set up properly, but at several times the cost of the watch. I threw it in the trash. I'd save your $20 or whatever, personally.


----------



## munno

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



badsez said:


> is it true that HMT has stopped the production of Pilot and had to recall and destroy the entire inventory because the radium levels exceed the govt. of india permissible stds. this is from a store manager in india. can anyone confirm this pls..


I disagree. The watches are still being sold. I have few coming in next month which were bought two weeks ago. However, it seems that there is some major re-sturcturing going on in HMT and the production seems to have been scaled down for these original watches and the focus is more towards new ADSL series watches. Makes sense. Govt. Of India is trying to revive watch unit to compete with other major manufacturers like Titan. In saying that, I don't think government can fully stop production of affordable HMT watches as large number of population still depend on HMT due to its affordibility, ruggedness etc.


----------



## Janne

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



JatG said:


> Hi all - I've been watching this thread with great interest. I had a white dialled Janata that I bought out of curiosity during a visit to India some years ago. Maybe the Pilot is a better model, but the Janata was awful - the case was very badly finished with sharp edges under the lugs (there even seemed to be a burr left on one of them). The time-keeping was atrocious, and even after adjusting the regulator, was unstable (ie the discrepancy varied widely from day to day). Yes, it would probably have been possible to get it serviced and set up properly, but at several times the cost of the watch. I threw it in the trash. I'd save your $20 or whatever, personally.


Well, I think you should have it cleaned and regulated. I have done that on my HMT watches, and they keep good time. Cost of watch-cost of service is quite irrelevant, IMO. If I like the watch, I do not mind spending money on it.
The straps I put my HMT's on cost maybe 10 times more. That is OK with me.
A sharp edge under the lugs? Yes, I had that too, but it was easy to remove.
My JLC Reverso had sharp edges and corners on the lug ends, and I had to polish those off too.


----------



## badsez

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*



Janne said:


> Well, I think you should have it cleaned and regulated. I have done that on my HMT watches, and they keep good time. Cost of watch-cost of service is quite irrelevant, IMO. If I like the watch, I do not mind spending money on it.
> The straps I put my HMT's on cost maybe 10 times more. That is OK with me.
> A sharp edge under the lugs? Yes, I had that too, but it was easy to remove.
> My JLC Reverso had sharp edges and corners on the lug ends, and I had to polish those off too.


Ca u all pls. share ur dial/strap combinations or hmt watches.
also, anyone bought a watch winder in india? feedback pls..


----------



## Sudhakar

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

hmt watches are still being sold. Recently I saw their quartz models for youngsters.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: My new HMT Pilot watch from India*

Due to its length, this thread has been split into three threads.

You can find the subsequent posts in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=359134


----------

